# Coolant Leak



## Toby B. (Jan 22, 2008)

I am trying to find the source of a coolant leak on my '91 Pickup, KA24E 4x4. It leaks after it is parked. The hoses do not appear to be leaking. Rather, the coolant is dripping from the front of the oil pan/oil pump. I would include a photo if I could figure out how to attach it. Any ideas? Thanks, Toby


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

most water pumps have a weep hole under the shaft in the front of the water pump casing. It starts to leak when the water pump bushings are worn. It is a forewarning of possible water pump failure due to bearing wear. Look right under where the water pump shaft enters the front of the casing and you might see a small drip or a trail of green antifreeze stain. Probably need a mirror to get a good visual advantage.


----------



## Louis138 (Nov 19, 2007)

I had a leak in that area that was from a pinhole in a small U-shaped coolant hose under the front of the intake manifold. Got a new one from NAPA. They listed it as a throttle body bypass tube or something like that. The bend is way too tight to try bending a piece of straight hose stock.


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

Louis138 said:


> I had a leak in that area that was from a pinhole in a small U-shaped coolant hose under the front of the intake manifold. Got a new one from NAPA. They listed it as a throttle body bypass tube or something like that. The bend is way too tight to try bending a piece of straight hose stock.


that is the worst hose on the whole truck!


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Have you checked your freeze plug? 

That's where my leak is coming from (block heater):
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/129448-coolant-leaking-where.html
I've been too lazy to get it fix so I just make sure it's filled up.

Rice


----------



## Toby B. (Jan 22, 2008)

*Replaced Water Pump*



scout said:


> most water pumps have a weep hole under the shaft in the front of the water pump casing. It starts to leak when the water pump bushings are worn. It is a forewarning of possible water pump failure due to bearing wear. Look right under where the water pump shaft enters the front of the casing and you might see a small drip or a trail of green antifreeze stain. Probably need a mirror to get a good visual advantage.


Thanks so much for the replies. I replaced the water pump, and that seems to have solved the problem. I couldn't actually see the thing while it was still attached to the engine, but I took the gamble to pull it apart and replace the pump since the leak appeared to be directly under it. By the way, I could not figure a way to access the coolant drain on the block. If I was looking at the right thing, it was buried behind the dipstick. I couldn't figure a way to get at it without at least taking off the exhaust manifold cover, and I'm not sure that would have helped. How do the rest of y'all do it? Well, thanks again for all the responses. -Toby


----------



## MrOldLude (Jan 16, 2003)

I have the same problem. A drip once the engine is hot and the system is at pressure. It doesn't drip when cold. I originally suspected it was the thermostat inlet/hose connection as it was pitted to hell. After replacing it, the T-stat, and the hoses, the leak persists. No better, no worse. Plus I KNOW my gasket is sealed properly. I only wish Nissan had real gaskets, not the kind you have to make yourself using a tube of sealent. 

So, the water pump is on the way. Hopefully it'll solve my problem. I'm sick of tearing this truck apart to make the room for me to work. Radiator, belts, fan, fan-shroud, intake piping, overflow bottle, battery, etc.


----------



## MrOldLude (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll just throw in a final update here. I think I finally solved the problem. I removed the water-pump and it appeared as if coolant had been slowly dripping from the weep-hole. Hence, the pump seals were dying. Put on the new pump, and I *think* I've fixed the problem. Drove it into work with no drips, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## volan (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, I just got a 96 XE and it seems like my coolant leak is at the waterpump as well. It only leaks when parked for more that like 8 hours (leaks overnight, but not at work). It is dripping off the block toward the front. and all of the hose I can see are fine...

Is there decent shop manual for this truck? I have the haynes manual for all years of the HB's, but it only shows pictures the older trucks. I am new to working on trucks, but I feel like this is the perfect truck to start on. 

So any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont know about the 1996. but changing the waterpump on my 95 was easy.


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

My '91 appears to need a new water pump as well. It looks like about $65 for a new Nissan pump. Should I just get a rebuilt or aftermarket one?


----------



## bobt2382 (Oct 17, 2005)

VOLAN...try here for FSM PhatG20 - Remository
The 1997 HB is very similar to your 1996.


----------

